# I can't handle this anymore...



## ItsMeLiam (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok so I'm new here, so hi everyone. I'm a guy, 22 years old and I was diagnosed with ibs earlier this year by my doctor. My ibs kicked off out of nowhere, never had any family with it, never suffered before until a close family member was diagnosed with cancer. I got very unwell. Fever, couldn't eat, was being sick, sore throat, bad joints. Docs did a blood test and it revealed my liver function was slightly abnormal. Everything broke out into a bacterial form on tonsillitus. And ever since April this year, I have suffered every day. I get a sharp weird pain in left side of abdomen just about belly button. I bloat after I eat, my stomach feels heavy. I have mucus in stool, 2 times it's has been a bit bloody. I can eat almost anything except crappy fast foods which I only ate every now and then prior to this. I can't drink alcohol because I physically feel like I've been stabbed.

I've also lost weight. People who I've not seen are always shocked at it. My clothes still for me ok, I eat healthier. And I did start a new physically active job in April too. I feel much more muscley.

I fear bowel cancer, doctors have not done any tests at all to rule out anything. They only said ibs because of anxiety/stress and it all started a week after my mothers cancer diagnosis. For the record mum is my hero and she finishes her chemo this month. She is a tough cookie.

I was prescribed antibiotics too back when I had tonsillitus, I have doxycycline, which I reacted bad too.

I often will take danone Not sure on spelling. It helps actually but stomach always feel heavy. I've seen doctors so so many times, it's driving me insane to the point I cannot handle it. I've asked for scans etc to rule out anything bad but they have been denied only because I'm "too young" which I know is rubbish because an old friend of mine lost his brother to bowel cancer and he was only 24. Doctors told him he had ibs.

I do worry a lot because the symptoms I Google always say it could be cancer. My doctors won't listen to me. I'vehad blood tests that are all normal and that's all.

I do work in a job that requires a lot of physical work like heavy lifting for almost 9 hours. Is my body just stressed? My bowel movements were all over the place but now have there normal pattern back. With get little bit of diarrhoea and constipation but not always. It's just the heaviness, and loud noises after I eat and the pain. Doctor did give me mebeverine? Doesn't really do much though. Is this normal for ibs caused by anxiety/stress. I know antibiotics can disrupt the gut but even this long after? I feel like giving up. I've also been to therapy but it didn't really help. Anyone else relate to this? I'm honestly scared. I'm 22 and feel as though my life is on the balance &#128549; thanks for your time


----------



## EightC (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey Liam,

I know how you're feeling, I lost my mother 2 years ago to cancer and believe me when you lose someone to it or see someone going through it many people start to assume the worse about themselves when something doesn't feel right. I went through this abit myself and trust me sitting on google looking this stuff up will just depress you and I would advise you not take everything you read literally. If you do feel you have symptoms that resemble cancer symptoms then go to the doctor and request tests. If your doctor won't then you can always ask for a second opinion.

When I first noticed I had issues with IBS I thought I was really sick. I had many symptoms, my stomach had pains everywhere, my kidneys ached and felt like they were burning, my back hurt alot and I had difficulty going to the bathroom properly, constant aggrivation and this lasted for over two weeks so of course I was concerned. I had alot of the same symptoms you had so I wouldn't fear the worst but it should be checked out. I had tests done and that's when I got my diagnosis for IBS. I was never given any medication but I was told to go on a strict fibre diet and to take in pro-biotic yogurt.

I decided to figure out a set diet to get my bowel movements and body back on track. Generally I started my day with a shake which consisted of kale, spinach, brocolli, metamucille and blue berries for anti oxidants. I found that this did help a little and I usually skipped lunch in order to not pack myself full of stuff. For dinner I usually had a piece of chicken with some seasoning and a small salad with plenty of water. Each meal I had 2-3 scoops of yogurt with pro-biotic (I had to try a few till I found a brand that helped best). This got rid of my symptoms an got me back on track.

One of the hardest parts of IBS is the anxiety and honestly it's normal most people with IBS suffer from it and it 's hard to deal with. I find the idea of thinking what people think about my symptoms are worse then the actual symptoms and make the situation worse. This I couldn't really give you advice on as I suffer from it badly and it controls a large part of my life. I guess the best thing to do is just push through it and make it work for you.

I would suggest that you make another doctors appointment and while you wait try adjusting your diet.I don't know what your diet is right now but I would cut anything greasy, heavy on carbohydrates and obviously anything with alot of sugars. Try that for abit and see if that can get your system back on track and the food you eat may not be the most tasteful food but it may help.I would also suggest eating lighter and not eating till your full so you could be having symptoms like blood if your body is straining to go to the bathroom. Get yourself checked out but try not to read into much online your doctor will know best.


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

Great advise on diet and you are correct anxiety from IBS is bigger than IBS itself.


----------

